# LEDS dos colores



## adolcor (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola!
Cómo debo conectar un LED de dos colores (de dos patas) en un microcontrolador para que cambie de color una vez por segundo?

Se lo conecta, por ejemplo, al puerto A1 y al B1 y de esa manera: un segundo el puerto A1 es '0' y el puerto B1 es '1' y viceversa para los siguientes segundos?

Gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 16, 2010)

En dos pines, con una resistencia obviamente... si queres un color 0-1, si queres el otro 1-0, los dos iguales= led apagado....


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Para los LED tricolor de 2 patas es lo mismo?? es que por alli e visto que traen como un integrado ya pero el funcionamiento aun no le hayo como...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 16, 2010)

No podria decirte, hay varios tipos...


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Para los LED tricolor de 2 patas es lo mismo?? es que por alli e visto que traen como un integrado ya pero el funcionamiento aun no le hayo como...



lo que pasa es que esos led con solo polarizar correctamente como un led normal te van tirando los tres colores espaciados por 1 segundo mas o menos en la electronica BP venden de esos

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Alli fui a preguntar hace ratos y me dijeron que en ese momento no tenian, es que me quedo la duda con esos LED's Tricolores de solo 2 patas, o algun modelo de este tipo??


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

pues al mejor de mi conocimiento el domingo fui y ahi vi los dichosos leds es mas mi padre me vio unos y encantado le tuve que hacer un circuito de adaptacion para el carro por que se quedo enamorado de esos leds y ahi siguen echando punta sino pregunta tambien en la C.E.F. que anda alla en la zona 1 por la 3era Avenida y no se que calle busca en la guia y ahi tenes la direccion y el tel para llamar y no llegar por gusto salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

haha de verdad que nunca se me ocurrio ir a averiguar a CEF... voy a ir, tambien voy a ir a probar en MART, ya que los componentes alli me han salido de maravilla, no digamos el Multimetro BK y el Protoboard BK que compre... este ultimo ya no lo e visto en venta!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> haha de verdad que nunca se me ocurrio ir a averiguar a CEF... voy a ir, tambien voy a ir a probar en MART, ya que los componentes alli me han salido de maravilla, no digamos el Multimetro BK y el Protoboard BK que compre... este ultimo ya no lo e visto en venta!!



en protoboard para mi la marca Bkprefiero la marca ProsKits


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Fijate que eso mismo se me olvido comentarte... yo e visto muchos protoboards Proskit... pero que barbaros o ya perdieron su nivel o siempre han sido asi, para mi la segunda, casi el 80% de mis cuates tienen uno y cuando ponian sus IC saltaban, asi literalmente!! en cambio el mio entraba tranquilamente y hasta se escuchaban las arpas de los angeles!!


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Para los LED tricolor de 2 patas es lo mismo?? es que por alli e visto que traen como un integrado ya pero el funcionamiento aun no le hayo como...



Esos leds traen internamente un CI que hace la secuencia al combinar los tres diodos de colores rojo verde y azul.

No te sirven


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooo... o sea que simplemente se les pasa voltaje como se haria con un LED de un solo color?? y la unica diferencia seria que cada cierto tiempo cambia de color!! es asi o me perdi??


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

Si como dijo el compañero traen un CI adentro bueno deporsi es un CI pero bue........

sencillametne se aplica voltage y empieza a hacer maravillas asi de simple salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

si...

Una preguntica....¿donde viste este diodo de dos colores y dos patas?


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Vos Sony ya se como funcionan los LED Tricolor de 3 patas... cuando se les pone + y + con la combinacion de los 2 colores sale un nuevo color... hahaha yo luchaba hace 2 años por agarrarle el caso!! y con los de 4 patas se les sacara mas colores o provoca problemas meterle mas de 1 voltaje a la vez??


txarlie2010: Fijate que un amigo mio lo comento... y lo busque en la red para ver si era verdad... y cuando supe que si existian me quedo la duda de como funcionaban... ahora lo curioso no se donde lo venden aqui en Guatemala!!


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Los de tres patas tienen dos colores ejemplo ROJO y VERDE
entonces....

¿cuantas combinaciones de colores te puede dar?


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

txarlie2010 dijo:


> si...
> 
> Una preguntica....¿donde viste este diodo de dos colores y dos patas?



esos los de 2 patas tricolor en secuencia multiple aquie en Guatemala los venden en otro pais no te sabria decir..............



> Vos Sony ya se como funcionan los LED Tricolor de 3 patas... cuando se les pone + y + con la combinacion de los 2 colores sale un nuevo color... hahaha yo luchaba hace 2 años por agarrarle el caso!! y con los de 4 patas se les sacara mas colores o provoca problemas meterle mas de 1 voltaje a la vez??



iDan.................
entonces son los de tres esos son puramente analogos tenes un catodo comun para los 2 y  un anodo separado para cada uno.... con los de 4 fijo que tienen su respectivo anodo y katodo por separado.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha... ps como no tengo uno ahora probe en Livewire y cuando le meti los 2 voltajes me saco amarillo... no se si sea posible?? haha es lo malo cuando me voy por ensayo y error!


Mmm... viendolo bien mejor compro LEDs asi si no a pura hipotesis me voy a seguir hiyendo... asi probando lo que me dicen!!


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> esos los de 2 patas tricolor en secuencia multiple aquie en Guatemala los venden en otro pais no te sabria decir..............
> 
> SONIUS



En cualquier parte consigues esos LED's...hasta en los YO-YO's de colores chinos de vienen


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Lo malo de buscar uno de esos YO-YO's es esperar a las ferias para comprarlos    muy buena observacion para conseguirlos txarlie2010


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Lo malo de buscar uno de esos YO-YO's es esperar a las ferias para comprarlos    muy buena observacion para conseguirlos txarlie2010



si en lo personal yo solo voy en cualquier rato a la electronica BP y los consigo!


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Voy a ver donde me robo uno... la verdad es que si... ya tenemos esa facilidad... de saber donde los venden... ahora lo siguiente Sony, te lo dan solo asi o te viene en una bolsita con el modelo?? es que asi buscar especificaciones del mismo...


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Voy a ver donde me robo uno... la verdad es que si... ya tenemos esa facilidad... de saber donde los venden... ahora lo siguiente Sony, te lo dan solo asi o te viene en una bolsita con el modelo?? es que asi buscar especificaciones del mismo...



solo asi te lo venden!


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Esa es una de las 1000 razones por las cuales prefiero ir a MART antes que a otra electronica!! alli te lo dan por codigo y si no te lo dicen lo preguntas y te lo dicen... lo malo es que ahora ya contrataron a unas vendedoras que ni siquiera saben usar el NTE vos Sony!! podes creerlo!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Esa es una de las 1000 razones por las cuales prefiero ir a MART antes que a otra electronica!! alli te lo dan por codigo y si no te lo dicen lo preguntas y te lo dicen... lo malo es que ahora ya contrataron a unas vendedoras que ni siquiera saben usar el NTE vos Sony!! podes creerlo!!



aguas que eso ya es offtopic! y te batean a moderacion salu2!

SONIUS

PD. si asi sucede casi siempre en las electronicas!


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmmm....A que jugamos señores?


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Aaa... es verdad man!! se me habia olvidado... para no salirnos del tema digamos que no conocemos el modelo de ese tipo de LED... cuanto es lo mas obvio que puede soportar de amperaje un LED asi hablando imaginariamente... yo le calculo unos 25mA... quien da mas o quien da menos??


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

14mA maximo, busca la hoja tecnica de cualquier LED


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

iDan dijo:


> Aaa... es verdad man!! se me habia olvidado... para no salirnos del tema digamos que no conocemos el modelo de ese tipo de LED... cuanto es lo mas obvio que puede soportar de amperaje un LED asi hablando imaginariamente... yo le calculo unos 25mA... quien da mas o quien da menos??



Yo te diria que para no andar bateando lo medis con un tester en mA en serie con la fuente hacia el Led y te sacas de dudas y tambien te lo compras simular en lo personal iDan o sea si pero para tener una idea de que esperar soy de los que se inclinan por Simulador(generando idea)-Protoboard(para finalmente ver que sucede con la idea andando) y tester para medir que realmente sucede.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 16, 2010)

DEPENDE DEL TIPO DE LED, estan los rgb que cambian solos, hay otros que depende de la polaridad, en fin... hay varios tipos de leds...


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bueno señores los dejo con su dilema de encender un LED...espero que no se rompan la cabeza y que no se trasnochen buscando la solucion....

Para la proxima ubiquen mejor su tema


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Hahahaha... tranquilo   solamente es para quitarme algunas dudas... un LED no me quitara la vida!! saludos


----------



## txarlie2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Da buen uso a este foro...."MICROCONTROLADORES Y SISTEMAS EMBEBIDOS"


----------

